# Un logiciel pour envoyer des mails en masse!



## Mediterranneo (5 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour,

J'aimerais connaître vos avis sur un logiciel pour envoyer des mails en très grande quantité!

Si-possible, en français - à savoir que c'est pas pour faire du spams.

Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## da capo (5 Juillet 2005)

Salut, il existe un excellent outil nommé MaxBulkMailer. Il existe en français. Je crois que c'est un outil de référence sur Mac (il existe aussi sous windows) et il ne coûte pas très cher (+/- 40 ¤ je crois)


----------



## takamaka (5 Juillet 2005)

Pour être plus précis :
36¤ en version standard
49¤ en version Pro

Tous les détails sur : http://www.maxprog.com/maxbulk_fr.html


----------



## Mediterranneo (5 Juillet 2005)

Ok merci!

Les avantages de la version "Pro" à la "standard"?

Déjà entendu parler de ce programme dans le passé...

Combien d'e-mail possible? Tu sais?


----------



## da capo (5 Juillet 2005)

Mediterranneo a dit:
			
		

> Ok merci!
> 
> Les avantages de la version "Pro" à la "standard"?
> 
> ...


Jr pense qu'en suivant le lien tu obtiendras toutes les informations que tu souhaites.

Bonne lecture


----------



## Mediterranneo (5 Juillet 2005)

Ok merci à vous tous!

Au boulot...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2005)

Mediterranneo a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> J'aimerais connaître vos avis sur un logiciel pour envoyer des mails en très grande quantité!
> 
> ...



envie de bomber un de ses "amis" ?


----------



## Mediterranneo (5 Juillet 2005)

Non, c'est pour envoyer un PDF à une ville (localité) - pour promotion d'un magazine qu'on offre.


----------



## MarcMame (5 Juillet 2005)

Mediterranneo a dit:
			
		

> Non, c'est pour envoyer un PDF à une ville (localité) - pour promotion d'un magazine qu'on offre.


Promotion = spam = mail non sollicité par le receveur.


----------



## lafonderie (6 Juillet 2005)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Promotion = spam = mail non sollicité par le receveur.



Pas forcément, même si c'est le cas le plus fréquent.
On peut très bien envoyer des emails de promotion à une liste de personnes ayant préalablement donné leur accord pour les recevoir...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2005)

Mediterranneo a dit:
			
		

> Non, c'est pour envoyer un PDF à une ville (localité) - pour promotion d'un magazine qu'on offre.



oki   y avais rien de méchant dans ma remarque


----------



## MarcMame (6 Juillet 2005)

gabian fadoli a dit:
			
		

> Pas forcément, même si c'est le cas le plus fréquent.
> On peut très bien envoyer des emails de promotion à une liste de personnes ayant préalablement donné leur accord pour les recevoir...


Toute règle a ses exceptions. Exceptions confirmant cette règle.


----------



## Mediterranneo (6 Juillet 2005)

Ok, je vais effectuer le premier test avec MaxBulk Mailer mais j'ai un soucis:

Qu'est-ce que le "consignataire" - je ne comprends pas les réglages à insérer pour faire le mailing - évidemment, j'ai pris le soin de cocher la zone "test"...


----------



## da capo (6 Juillet 2005)

As-tu pris soin de lire la notice ?... la doc contient des exemples, un manuel...
Bon, bref : le consignataire est utilisé pour les accusés de réception (pour les clients de messagerie supportant la fonction)


----------

